# First Signal Pregnancy test



## Quest55

Anyone heard of this before? I saw wal mart now carries this. First time I have heard of it and its only .88 cents a test...anyone know the sensitivity of this test or even heard of it? I bought a few, if others on here have had used it sucessfully I may go get more as I am a addict!


----------



## lily2614

Never heard of it, but I don't shop at walmart so that is probably why! Would love to here some more info about it. GREAT price if its any good!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I"ve heard of them but never noticed them before. But then again I never looked.


----------



## meganisrad

I just went to Wal-Mart today to stock up, and I didn't see those on the shelf. Maybe they just haven't made it to my local store yet. I tried googling the sensitivity, but I didn't have any luck finding out. Let us know how well they work!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I've heard that they are on a rack next to the pharmacy. If your store has a $.88 rack then that's where they are


----------



## amommy

I looked it up online and if its the same one its 10 miu, so pretty sensitive.. I called the Walmart's here and they dont have it, either that or the customer service people don't know where to look.. I was going to run down there tonight and get a couple to fill my urge to POAS!!! 

Let me know if you know anything more about it! thanks!

Quest? Where in the store did you find them? near the pregnancy tests or another location?


----------



## Quest55

https://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss72/MLJDAVIS/DSC00273.jpg

Heres what it looks like. It was not with the other pregnancy tests suprisingly, it was on a rack with foot ointment in the middle of the isle :shrug: Comes with a little cute dropper and you place three drops onto the sample spot and it seems like it works well....no BFP yet but there are no evap lines either... I hope the wal mart near me keeps selling them, its good for addicts like me :happydance:


----------



## amommy

Wow that is awesome.. Near the foot ointment hmm? I did look all over, but not there.. I hope they start carrying them here! 

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## louzannalady

Yeah, for us, it's near the shaving cream. They now have an 88 cents section! I'm in Heaven! I love cost effective things! After my ectopic pregnancy in July, I am obsessing over testing! We didn't even know were pregnant when we went to the ER because I was in severe pain! I was between 6-8 weeks along. I was nearly 11 weeks along when I found out I was preggers with our first child. I just have irregular cycles. Now, I test weekly or twice weekly. Now, three times a week, if I hear good things about this test! LOL! Anyways, I just called the number on the box, because I could not find the answer anywhere on the box or on it's paper instructions. The rep told me that it was 25 MIU's and said that even though it's a lower MIU level than some tests, it is not rated as an early pregnancy test and cautioned me to wait until I have definitely missed my period to test.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Awesome Louzannalady! Thanks for making the call! I've purchased several of these so I can tell when my HCG has gone down after my D&C. I was wondering what the sensitivity was.


----------



## kbrazo

I got my BFP today with this test!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations!!:wohoo::headspin:


----------



## kbrazo

I hope you can see the lines..I know one is easier to see than the other I can always post more pics (these are the same tests, just two dif pics cuz I wasn't sure which one was better) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0261.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 340









IMG_0262.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 304


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats! That's amazing. :)


----------



## mom2sixplus

Congrats!!! I'm using these tests too. How many dpo were u?


----------



## mom2sixplus

I got my BFP with this test this morning!!! Yayyyy!!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Congrats to the bfps! How many dpo are you ladies?


----------



## AC1987

ooohh I should get some of these tests! :p maybe they're lucky tests!


----------



## someone23

How many dpo are u ladies who got ur bfp?


----------



## mom2sixplus

According to my positive opk, I would be 7 dpo. I took FRER and confirmed BFP!!!


----------



## dBOO0510

I read on another message on this board a couple days ago that a couple people were getting evaps within the time frame. Just be careful.


----------



## mom2sixplus

Confirmed BFP at 10 dpo with blood work!!!!

10 dpo- 83


----------



## YAEI

i am not sure how many dpo i am , i have pcos so its hard to tell & i have a 30-37day cycle . i went to walmart to get a first response pregnancy test because im late and notice the first signal pregnancy test for $0.88 and decided to give it a try. i bought 3.. i took one as soon as i got home and it was a - , took one yesterday morning and it was a -. so i was going to wait to take the last test in a few days if i did not get my period .. but of course i couldn't lol , so i took the last one this morning and i seen only one line so i set it down and forgot about it .. 30mins later i picked it up and there is another faint line there.. i can see two lines but one is really faint.. so not sure what to think, maybe an evap line , but the other 2 test did not show evap lines . will have blood work done on monday.. i am on cd 42, my last period was oct 9 today is nov 19 .so frustrating not knowing !! .. i will update when i get my blood work results ,, or maybe tomorrow if i go run to the store to get a first response lol baby dust to all :)


----------



## hatbox

YAEI said:


> i am not sure how many dpo i am , i have pcos so its hard to tell & i have a 30-37day cycle . i went to walmart to get a first response pregnancy test because im late and notice the first signal pregnancy test for $0.88 and decided to give it a try. i bought 3.. i took one as soon as i got home and it was a - , took one yesterday morning and it was a -. so i was going to wait to take the last test in a few days if i did not get my period .. but of course i couldn't lol , so i took the last one this morning and i seen only one line so i set it down and forgot about it .. 30mins later i picked it up and there is another faint line there.. i can see two lines but one is really faint.. so not sure what to think, maybe an evap line , but the other 2 test did not show evap lines . will have blood work done on monday.. i am on cd 42, my last period was oct 9 today is nov 19 .so frustrating not knowing !! .. i will update when i get my blood work results ,, or maybe tomorrow if i go run to the store to get a first response lol baby dust to all :)

I personally wouldn't be able to wait, but I'm not strong on patience! Hoping it's a bfp and not an evap!


----------



## YAEI

hatbox, i wasn't able to wait !! knowing i wasn't going to be able to wait till tomorrow i ran to walmart and got a 3 test first response box... i just did one and also got a faint line appearing in seconds right before my eyes!!! :happydance: now just hopping i'm super early in pregnancy and thats why i got a faint line?? when i was pg the first time with my daughter i got a dark line on the 3rd day of my missed period .. second time i was pg i got a faint line and ended in a m/c :cry: ... will retest tomorrow or Monday morning... hopefully this one sticks :D


p.s. first response & first signal gave me the same faint line.. first signal took longer though for all you lady's wondering .. :thumbup:


----------



## hatbox

The earlier it is the more faint it is so hopefully your just early into it. Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## Michellegirl

Hello, I have been trying to conceive now for 3 months. My cycle is 31 days long on the dot. My first day of my last menstrual cycle is nov 17. I was having symptoms so I tested with first response 11dpo and got a bfn. When I was 4 days late (17 dpo) I bought the 88 cent walmart first signal test. I was too inpatient to wait till morning so I tested that night feeling confident I would see a bfp. I was so nervous I only got the cup less than half way full. This is what I got within 20 seconds of time. Does this mean im pregnant?
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-21 01.21.51.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 193


----------



## misshydra

that looks positive to me!!! congrats Michellegirl! wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :)


----------



## mom2sixplus

Def looks positive to me!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Michellegirl

This is what I got 20 seconds after dropping the urine in using the dropper thingy. taken at night and I only had a little bit of pee in me. Positive?
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-21 01.12.40.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 111


----------



## mom2sixplus

I would definately say its positive!!! Was that from this morning?


----------



## Michellegirl

Oops wasnt sure if the first one got posted yet. Sorry! New to how this site works.


----------



## mamaxs4

looks positive to me :thumbup:


----------



## mom2sixplus

I'm new too, I would post my test for u but I don't know how. Lol. I'm waiting on my 2nd beta result and going nuts.


----------



## Michellegirl

Moms2sixplus, no it was with my night pee and I was barely able to tinkle in the cup lol


----------



## Michellegirl

Well, I just went to the lab to get a blood test done to be sure, they said they would call me tommorow, wish me luck! :)


----------



## hatbox

Looks positive to me. Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## mom2sixplus

Good luck!!! Let us know!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I was convinced and got 4 boxes lol, i found them with the other pregnancy tests. Of course it was BFN this morning but will test with the others the next few days.


----------



## Michellegirl

My doctor called today, my blood test was positive!!!!
hCG- 613.12 and that this was consistent with 5 weeks gestation. :))
got an appointment on December 9th.
definantly going to buy this test in the future if Walmart keeps selling it.


----------



## mom2sixplus

Congratulations!!! So happy for you!!! Do u know how many dpo u were for your beta? I'm going crazy truing to figure mine out. I had my first positive hpt at 7 dpo. Here are my betas...11 dpo 82.7 17 dpo 1162. What do u think? Hope u have a VERY happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## Michellegirl

Maybe I naturally have low levels than I got my first hpt 17 dpo. Than at 20 dpo my beta was 613.12. Is that too low since you have much higher or are they different from woman to woman. I asked cause I went through an early miscarriage 2 years ago due to low hCG levels.


----------



## mom2sixplus

No I'm really sorry I didn't mean your levels were low, I was wondering if mine were high. I think your levels sound great. Sorry for confusing you.


----------



## Michellegirl

I think your levels sound really good! And no its fine, ever since I found im pregnant ive been so scared looking for every little sign of something possibly being wrong.


----------



## YAEI

Congratulations Michellegirl :happydance: ... i also just found out im pregnant last week.. :haha: and also had a m/c last year :sad2: .. ive taken 5 test all positive but faint so im really scared and tracking every symptom too.. are you having any cramping??


----------



## Poodlemum

Congrats mamas! DH only let me get two this week and so far BFNs, but I might have only been 7 dpo. I'm going to get some more tonight if I go shopping!


----------



## mandy_grovie1

I took this test yesterday at 12dpo. It was a bfn :( I honestly threw it away after 3-5 minutes because there was no line, I didn't wait the usual 10 minutes cuz I was so disappointed. 

It could be that 1) too early for me to use that test as they say not to use it until you've missed your period 
2) I didn't use fmu...tested late at night, was a last minute decision to test. But I think if I was pg, then I would get at least some type of faint line. 


Did anyone test earlier than their expected period?


----------



## pinklollipop

I have taken a few of these tests and I think you have to wait to see results because I am seeing a very faint line after it sits for about 10 min.


----------



## WinterSong4

I actually heard about these a few months back, but never saw them. I finally spotted them (wasn't even looking for them, DH actually pointed them out)! The were on the end cap near a busy isle close to the vitamin section. I picked up 3 for now. I haven't used any yet. So, we will see!


----------



## mandy_grovie1

WinterSong4 said:


> I actually heard about these a few months back, but never saw them. I finally spotted them (wasn't even looking for them, DH actually pointed them out)! The were on the end cap near a busy isle close to the vitamin section. I picked up 3 for now. I haven't used any yet. So, we will see!

0o0o how many dpo are you?


----------



## pinklollipop

I just got a BFP with a FR this afternoon!:happydance: So, I guess the First Signal was positive too, very faint, but there! I am 10 dpo.


----------



## pinklollipop

I saw a faint line on FS yesterday at 9 dpo, but that didnt show up until about a hour after I tested. So, keep those tests around for a little while before you throw them out.


----------



## WinterSong4

mandy_grovie1 said:


> WinterSong4 said:
> 
> 
> I actually heard about these a few months back, but never saw them. I finally spotted them (wasn't even looking for them, DH actually pointed them out)! The were on the end cap near a busy isle close to the vitamin section. I picked up 3 for now. I haven't used any yet. So, we will see!
> 
> 0o0o how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

3 dpo even though FF hasn't officially said lol. But, I know I did ovulate on CD16 and my temps keep rising. So, wont be testing until at least Dec. 8th. That would be the earliest. :)


----------



## Michellegirl

YAEI said:


> Congratulations Michellegirl :happydance: ... i also just found out im pregnant last week.. :haha: and also had a m/c last year :sad2: .. ive taken 5 test all positive but faint so im really scared and tracking every symptom too.. are you having any cramping??

Yes but its twinges near my hips. I occasionally get pelvic pressure and light cramps. Sometimes the cramps feel like light period cramps but everything I read tells me its normal, I have my first appointment next friday, im really hoping they hear a heartbeat, really want a normal pregnancy


----------



## tryingfor#1

I just bought this test today. And Im going to test as soon as i have to use the restroom. Im 2 weeks late and at CD 46 with 2 bfn's.. Had some IB for the last 4 days. It stopped last night. I havent had any so far today. Wish me luck!! Im so so nervous


----------



## linz143

I bought a couple of these tests and used one yesterday and one today. AF is due tomorrow, but both tests were BFN. However, when I fished yesterday's test out of the trash to compare, it had a very, very faint line on the dried test. Almost like before it dried there would have been no way to see it. My temps are high and looking tri... even had what looked like a implantation dip at 9 dpo. I'm going to the store to buy a digi today since I swear these tests are messing with my head. I think if you are a POAS addict and just need something to P on, they are great. However, if you are looking for a reliable answer, the IC or bigger brands are the way to go.


----------



## tryingfor#1

linz143 said:


> I bought a couple of these tests and used one yesterday and one today. AF is due tomorrow, but both tests were BFN. However, when I fished yesterday's test out of the trash to compare, it had a very, very faint line on the dried test. Almost like before it dried there would have been no way to see it. My temps are high and looking tri... even had what looked like a implantation dip at 9 dpo. I'm going to the store to buy a digi today since I swear these tests are messing with my head. I think if you are a POAS addict and just need something to P on, they are great. However, if you are looking for a reliable answer, the IC or bigger brands are the way to go.

Do you have photos?


----------



## linz143

Not right now, they're at home and I'm at work, but I can post them tonight!


----------



## tryingfor#1

linz143 said:


> Not right now, they're at home and I'm at work, but I can post them tonight!

Alright. Ill be stalking :flower:


----------



## WinterSong4

Ooh linz! I don't know about the First Signal tests as I have not used on yet, but with pink dye tests, generally if a line shows up in color later on but wasn't there initially, it means good things. Not always of course, but I have heard of alot of ladies on here that had the same experience. :)


----------



## linz143

WinterSong4 said:


> Ooh linz! I don't know about the First Signal tests as I have not used on yet, but with pink dye tests, generally if a line shows up in color later on but wasn't there initially, it means good things. Not always of course, but I have heard of alot of ladies on here that had the same experience. :)

Wow, thanks, Winter! I didn't know that! I just know to avoid blue dye tests at all costs. I went to the store to buy a digi today and I've cut myself off of liquids since noon and will be holding till I get off work tonight. I figure at 14 dpo I should be able to get a true result from an ept digital. Check out my chart though, I'm fairly sure I've got some good line mojo goin on.


----------



## WinterSong4

Your chart does look good! I hope your temp keeps rising! How many DPO are you again? I sure hope this is your BFP!


----------



## linz143

My chart says I am 14 dpo, but I got ovulation pains on 1 dpo, not ov day, so I personally think FF is one day off and that I am actually 13 dpo. Meaning that AF would be due tomorrow. Also, I usually get spotting the day before AF and my temp begins to decline around 12 dpo. Not seeing either of those this month!


----------



## WinterSong4

linz143 said:


> My chart says I am 14 dpo, but I got ovulation pains on 1 dpo, not ov day, so I personally think FF is one day off and that I am actually 13 dpo. Meaning that AF would be due tomorrow. Also, I usually get spotting the day before AF and my temp begins to decline around 12 dpo. Not seeing either of those this month!

Woot! That is a good sign then!!! Can't wait to see what the result is for this :)


----------



## Laddu

Great price


----------



## mybabyluv3

Congrats to all the BFPs that popped up on this thread!! I found them in my store today. Only bought one. Let curiosity get the best of me. I had a blood test done 2 days ago that came back negative. I was between 6 and 9 DPO then. When do you think would be a long enough time after the neg bloods to use my new test? Or should I just wait and see if af shows?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well I caved. BFN this morn. Temp was a little down but I just couldn't resist. No more testing for me, unless I'm late.


----------



## Laddu

I don't know what's taking so long?!
5 cycles and no baby!
I'm a healthy person, i used to exercise on daily basis advanced level, i've had 3 kids already, my periods are very much regular, I check my cm and cp all is normal, what could be the cause?!!

Iwould Clomid be my answer?! Just a desperate thought!


----------



## mybabyluv3

5 cycles and 3 kids too. I tried soy isoflavones the last 3 cycles. Not sure if it made any difference for me. Will be taking a break from it, if/when next cycle starts. Have been checked by a doctor? How long has it been since the birth of your youngest?


----------



## Laddu

My youngest is 5,8 years, i've had a coil put in 2 months after he was born and I had removed last June, I had no problems all that time it was there.

I should be checking with my doc this Thursday to see what's going on and what can we do!

So we r on the same boat here, how old is ur little one?


----------



## mybabyluv3

She is 6. I had a tubal reversal done in May but didn't start ttc until a couple months later. I just worry that the tube that was able to be repaired is closed back up.

Hope the doctor can shed some light on what's going on with you. I know 5 months isn't really considered a long time but you are right it is very hard and stressful. Not good on body especially for baby making.


----------



## Laddu

Thanks for the spirit lift, I'm crossing my fingers for both of us ;-)

And don't worry all will be fine &#55357;&#56444;


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks sweetie.


----------



## pinklollipop

I had a neg quantitive last on 11/22 and a positive hpt on 11/26. Dr. confirmed. I dont put much into those First Signal tests, they dont show positive for a while and it is still very faint. I broke down and bought a First Response and then I knew for sure. Good luck and baby dust!


----------



## kitti

I took one of these last night..looked at it in 3 minutes like it says on the box and it was BFN..looked at it again in 10 minutes and thought I saw something very, very faint..so naturally, I thought I was imagining it. I forgot I left it on my counter and saw it there this morning, was about to toss it but..I swear I see a faint colored line..am I crazy?? Could this be a very faint (and late) BFP??
 



Attached Files:







firstsignal11-30-11.1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 178









firstsignal11-30-11.2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 156









firstsignal11-30-11.3.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 168









firstsignal11-30-11.4.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 179


----------



## linz143

kitti said:


> I took one of these last night..looked at it in 3 minutes like it says on the box and it was BFN..looked at it again in 10 minutes and thought I saw something very, very faint..so naturally, I thought I was imagining it. I forgot I left it on my counter and saw it there this morning, was about to toss it but..I swear I see a faint colored line..am I crazy?? Could this be a very faint (and late) BFP??

Kitti, that's what mine looked like at 10 dpo when it had dried over night and I looked at it the next day. Took another one at 11 dpo, still BFN and waited for that one to dry over night, too. Unfortunately the next morning there was nothing on the 2nd test. On 12 dpo I took a digi and a pink line Answer test and both came back negative, so I chalked mine up to an evap. I've heard these tests are not reliable what-so-ever before AF is due, and I'm leaning toward believing that now. Otherwise, why else would they cost so little? Fx'd for you that this turns into something. Maybe try the same thing by letting another one dry overnight and see if it looks the same as the first?


----------



## WinterSong4

I think that is an evap because its more grey. BUT, it could be the start of something. Keep testing every day or so and see what happens :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm glad you asked the question. Mine looks exactly like that this morning after sitting all day. What a bummer.



kitti said:


> I took one of these last night..looked at it in 3 minutes like it says on the box and it was BFN..looked at it again in 10 minutes and thought I saw something very, very faint..so naturally, I thought I was imagining it. I forgot I left it on my counter and saw it there this morning, was about to toss it but..I swear I see a faint colored line..am I crazy?? Could this be a very faint (and late) BFP??


----------



## YAEI

kitti said:


> I took one of these last night..looked at it in 3 minutes like it says on the box and it was BFN..looked at it again in 10 minutes and thought I saw something very, very faint..so naturally, I thought I was imagining it. I forgot I left it on my counter and saw it there this morning, was about to toss it but..I swear I see a faint colored line..am I crazy?? Could this be a very faint (and late) BFP??


thats how my test looked when i tested 2weeks ago . i was late for my period and did not see a second line , after 30min it had a really faint line , i thought it was an evap. but, here i am 7-8 weeks pregnant !!i have my first appointment on Oct 6 :happydance: you should retest in a few days ..


----------



## YAEI

not oct 6, December 6 lol


----------



## Michellegirl

tryingfor#1 said:


> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> I bought a couple of these tests and used one yesterday and one today. AF is due tomorrow, but both tests were BFN. However, when I fished yesterday's test out of the trash to compare, it had a very, very faint line on the dried test. Almost like before it dried there would have been no way to see it. My temps are high and looking tri... even had what looked like a implantation dip at 9 dpo. I'm going to the store to buy a digi today since I swear these tests are messing with my head. I think if you are a POAS addict and just need something to P on, they are great. However, if you are looking for a reliable answer, the IC or bigger brands are the way to go.
> 
> Do you have photos?Click to expand...

The one with the faint line was 19 dpo
The strong one was 21 dpo
I hope this helps you, if you are late and keep testing negative go to your family docter and have a blood test done, they are much more accurate. Good luck to you!
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-21 01.23.32.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 63









2011-11-23 07.13.28.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 51


----------



## Laddu

I did a blood test on the 3ed of dec and it was a bfn, my AF should show up on the 4,5 or 6th of dec, no sign of her yet!!!!

Could I have tested a bit early? Can a blood test not show at the time AF is due? 
What I mean is do I have a chance still?


----------



## KhGi06

Hi Ladies, 

I saw these test in Wal-Mart yesterday and I was shocked so i grabbed a few! I am suppose to get my period today (Still no sign of it- I have had various pregnancy symptoms) and I took the test this morning, waiting 3 mins saw a BFN and threw it in my drawer. I am not TTC , but little miracles do happen =] 

Would you suggest checking it when I go home ? Since I did see a few post who waited about 10 mins or so.

XOX


----------



## Michellegirl

with my first pregnancy i didn't get a positive untill i was 2 weeks late so theres still hope! wait 3 more days and test again since hcg levels double every 48 hours in early pregnancy. with these test sometimes you do have to wait 10 minutes. if the line is very thin it is most likely an evap line and shouldn't be considered however if you feel it is a positive, test again with your morning urine. if the line is as thick as the control line but faint then it is a faint positive! and you should immediatly see your docter for blood work. good luck to you!


----------



## linz143

Khg, these tests seem to give evaps like crazy once they are dried. So if you want, you can check it when you get home, but if you see a line it will most likely be an evap than a +. One of mine had a line after it dried, but I kept getting BFNs after that all the way up until AF showed.


----------



## WinterSong4

Picked up another one of these today. Used one yesterday and was BFN (wasn't FMU) it was afternoon 7 hour hold with limited fluids. MIGHT test again today, but I might just wait til the morning. Not sure what I want to do yet.


----------



## Laddu

Hello ladie, 

For a start my last AF was nov 4.

yesterday after working out I got myself a HPT and guess what I got faint BFP!! After several bfn's and finally the line was visible but faint, I wish I know how to upload it and get ur approval lol

So right after that I went directly to the lab and did a qualitative blood hcg test and surprisingly I got the results it said "indeterminate" !!!! With hcg level 5.2!!

Don't know when I ovulated but it seems I was late since I had cramping on 24 do I figured they might be ovulation cramps!!
I guess late since af was 4 nov and my cycle is 30-32 days

Today I did a nather HPT and again that faint bfp so what do u think?
Should I be happy or worried???

I'm 4 days late


----------



## WinterSong4

Laddu- Sounds like you should be very happy! Hope its a sticky bean!


----------



## YAEI

Laddu said:


> Hello ladie,
> 
> For a start my last AF was nov 4.
> 
> yesterday after working out I got myself a HPT and guess what I got faint BFP!! After several bfn's and finally the line was visible but faint, I wish I know how to upload it and get ur approval lol
> 
> So right after that I went directly to the lab and did a qualitative blood hcg test and surprisingly I got the results it said "indeterminate" !!!! With hcg level 5.2!!
> 
> Don't know when I ovulated but it seems I was late since I had cramping on 24 do I figured they might be ovulation cramps!!
> I guess late since af was 4 nov and my cycle is 30-32 days
> 
> Today I did a nather HPT and again that faint bfp so what do u think?
> Should I be happy or worried???
> 
> I'm 4 days late


Laddu congratulations !!! :happydance: my last period was oct 9th , my cycles are 30-37 days and i did not get a positive until november 20th!! i was also worried because it was faint and tested a few times after that for over a week and my test where still faint.. i decided not to test agian but could not hold myself i retested a week after and my line was soo dark this time :happydance: try to wait a week and retest


----------



## Laddu

Thanks, I'll try!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, you're going to worry no matter what we say. :winkwink:
It may be a bad sign that your levels are so low, or it may just be super early. Are you going back in a couple of days to get your levels checked again?


----------



## Laddu

Hi there, 

Yes I'll be going on Wednesday again, hopefully they will hight into the sky 

I've been doing HPT nearly every day since last wednesday and surprisingly my line is getting slightly darker and thicker each test, so I feel good news will be there for me next test .... Fingers and toes crossed :-D


----------



## ThisMumRocks

ok so i bought one of these and i left it for awhile, now i see a pink line tell me this is evap right?


----------



## Laddu

I think if it's a colored line, nip its not an evap, it's a Bfp ;-) congrats


----------



## lifeisjoy05

Hey I sure do see something and same thing happened to me so I was wondering did you find out if your pregnant or not. These test can drive a person crazy I had two do the same thing


----------



## ThisMumRocks

im definitely preggo! :) I had a frer and retested well i retested 5 times cause i was in shock lol but yes preggggoooo!


----------



## lifeisjoy05

Congrads h&h 9mths mine were light with a bit of color it seemed like but af showed her face so guess mine were evaps worse one I've ever seen took a $1 store test and was clear as could be so I don't think I'll ever use the .88 ones again :(


----------



## MeMeBrown

ThisMumRocks said:


> im definitely preggo! :) I had a frer and retested well i retested 5 times cause i was in shock lol but yes preggggoooo!

what DPO were u when u got your BFP?


----------



## ThisMumRocks

MeMeBrown, I got my BFP at 10DPO :)


----------



## EMTAmanda

Hey girls ntnp tested yesterday and got a thin but very pink test line waiting to test again with fmu


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I know its an older thread, but i found these today at a nearby walmart near the fever meds. 

They arent very sensitive though IMO. I have a nice line on $store and its super super faint on FS.


----------



## ohiogrl79

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I know its an older thread, but i found these today at a nearby walmart near the fever meds.
> 
> They arent very sensitive though IMO. I have a nice line on $store and its super super faint on FS.

What happened? did you turn out to be pregnant? I have been taking the 88cent test now for a week, i found it by accident . I tested, then set it aside, come back later and see a very faint line, that kinda looks like an indention, but i see it there. Let me know what happened with yours.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I got my :bfp: with one of these at 9DPO! Very sensitive! Other tests were still showing bfn, but this one had a very faint line that showed up after 4 minutes. Don't wait more than 10 minutes, but do wait few to read this test. From 9 DPO-13 DPO it took my line over 2 minutes to show up.


----------



## dizzy65

hm i will have to check for these tests :)


----------



## YAEI

i had faint lines with these test that showed up after 15 - 20 min! and yes i am pregnant :thumbup: im 19 weeks now with a baby boy! i started getting a faint line 2 weeks after i conceived and had faint lines for 2 weeks before it started getting darker


----------



## leahsmama

got a faint BFP this morning with a first signal test. it showed up in about 2-3 minutes, really hoping its not an evap. it looked light pink, so i'm hoping thats promising. testing with a different brand w/fmu tomorrow.


----------



## a7xmitty

I was supposed to start my period on the 23rd, I start the same day every month i stopped taking my birth control 3 months ago and i still have had my period the same day this month I didnt start my period I started feeling nauseous i havent vomited but i havent i have taken 5 home pt one of them had a faint line i almost counldnt see it i had to hold it in the light a certain way. I had a blood test on the 30th it came up negative. I still havent started yet could I still be pregnant?spot, on his side at the top of the diaper. I've tried everything. the one that had a faint line was first signal


----------



## coralym30

god thats cheap !! i couldent find any so i dont know maybe they dont have it here in canada


----------



## cherokee1984

hey i took the test this morning thinking nothing of it. well i got the same thing as the secong pic where you can see it so does this mean im pregos?


----------



## jasmin.shabel

Ive used these tests before ive never gotten an evap line even after 24 hrs or so.. im getting so frustrated.


----------



## shakira

i used one of these test and it came back Positive after 2mins. I also went to the doctors office to confirm through blood and it came back as well a BFP!!! I was a bit concerned though bc i have been feeling alittle cramping coming and going in my lower abdominal and pelvic area, nothing severe, they are very light, they feel kinda gassy actually (sorry, if thats nasty) just trying to see if thats normal bc i dont see my doctor until next week, and this would be me and my husbands first child and i dont know what to expect, especially during early pregnancy  Thanks


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lilichka

Hi, I'm new to the site, but I was wondering if anyone else gets a faint line on these first signal preg tests from walmart?


----------



## coco25tx

I bought 5 when I saw them. But haven't got a + yet I'm wondering if anyone got a + with this test. And 10 sensitivity does that mean you need to have a lot of hcg to test positive? I'm wondering if I need to go buy a name brand test or not. Also the # on my box was bogus I got a recording for a alarm system... does anyone have a good number for this test? Is anyone prego? I wanna know I had af in june 19-24 nothing in july still no af but no pos hpt either wondering if I am but this test sucks or what.


----------



## SSmith

coco25tx said:


> I bought 5 when I saw them. But haven't got a + yet I'm wondering if anyone got a + with this test. And 10 sensitivity does that mean you need to have a lot of hcg to test positive? I'm wondering if I need to go buy a name brand test or not. Also the # on my box was bogus I got a recording for a alarm system... does anyone have a good number for this test? Is anyone prego? I wanna know I had af in june 19-24 nothing in july still no af but no pos hpt either wondering if I am but this test sucks or what.

a sensitivity of 10 is really low, the lower the number the lower the amount of hcg is needed to come up +. You said your last period was in june? that would put you about what 2 weeks late? If your still getting -'s I would see your doctor for a blood test. Ive seen a lot of women in here show up - untill way after their period was due. I myself havent gotten a + with these tests but then I havent gotten pregnant either. If your worried that the test is no good you can opt to buy a more expensive one to set your mind at ease, but even they can be wrong at times. Ive seen a lot of ladies on this thread get BFPs with the walmart test so they do work. Every woman is different as is every pregnancy. IMO go see your DR for a blood test and put your mind at ease. Stressing about it doesnt help :hugs:


----------



## mommapowers32

11 dpi bfn on ic 10 miu 14 dpi bfp on 2 clear blue digitals (took one apart just because lol) and one first signal I don't think its a 10 miu the line took awhile to dark up but its there and clear thats forsure !


----------



## mommapowers32

Here is my pic 14 dpo evening urine (top)and 15 dpo fmu (bottom)

https://i49.tinypic.com/nfj36.jpg

They are 20-25 miu from what I have found online, they are not super sensitive to me because my Digital picked up the hormone a lot quicker. Like 60 seconds PREGNANT poped up these took between 3-10 mins to get good color on them. However I saw I a line form about 2 min mark.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I used one of these with my most recent pregnancy. I bought 3 different brands at the same time; the 88 cent one from WalMart, a First Response Early Result, and an off brand WalMart one with blue ink, I think it was like $4-$6? It had a plus or negative sign. All 3 gave me positive results, but the FRER gave me the fastest and definitely most clear line. There was no mistaking the line on that. The off brand WalMart $4 blue dye test was the next best, you could see it but it wasn't really clear. It was kind of smudgy. The 88 cent WalMart one was the least best of the three, but still gave me a line. But it took awhile to get there. It was barely there though, really hard to see. But it still worked. I'm not sure what my HCG was, but 2 days later I went to the ER with bleeding and their urine pregnancy tests were coming up negative at that time. Ended up in a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Jenh612

I just had the same thing happen to me. I took a test and only saw one line so I threw it away and then after seeing some posts I dug it out of the trash and now there is a faint line. Not sure what to think. Did you find out if your were pregnant?


----------



## mommapowers32

Jenh612 said:


> I just had the same thing happen to me. I took a test and only saw one line so I threw it away and then after seeing some posts I dug it out of the trash and now there is a faint line. Not sure what to think. Did you find out if your were pregnant?

I would.take another test


----------



## lasweetswan

Hi, i'm new to this site and have a question about the first signal test. My friend picked one up for me. AF due yesterday, nothing yet. I did 3 HPT 5, 4 and 3 days before AF was due and all were negative. I only did those test because I began having serious nipple sensitivity about two weeks ago (to the point where the water in the shower would hurt and if my bra rubbed it would hurt..so I started thinking I could be pregnant! I saw no other reason to have my nipples be so tender as they never are as part of PMS for me). 

I took the first signal test mid-day today and sat in the bathroom with it for a few minutes. I didn't see anything so left it there and went to throw it away a few hours later and saw a faint pink line. The difference though is that the line is really close to the regular line that always shows up. It is not where it is supposed to be. I think there is a T and a C on the test and instead of the faint link being near one of those letters, it is next to the other line and letter. Sorry if that is confusing. Has anyone had that happen?


----------



## SBinRI

Can you post a picture of your test? Without seeing it I'd say its just a dye leak.


----------



## lasweetswan

I can but the forum won't let me post it because I haven't posted more than ten times :/


----------



## Jennifer.

how common are evap lines with that test?


----------



## SBinRI

Oh! You can email it to me and ill post it for you if you'd like! [email protected]


----------



## mommapowers32

I heard the evap lines I heard aren't bad. :)


----------



## SBinRI




----------



## SBinRI

I'd say those are dye leaks... Or maybe needed another drop of pee... Not positives. Sorry!


----------



## mommapowers32

Yeah it looks like the dye leaked to me too


----------



## mommapowers32

I see something on the second test where the "t" is but I may have line eye how many dpo are u


----------



## SBinRI

Yes- swan- how many dpo are you? I've seen bfps on those tests- I don't see anything on yours


----------



## lasweetswan

16 dpo.... Based on my usual cycle, my period should be ending tomorrow but hasn't started yet.


----------



## mommapowers32

Id take another test.


----------



## SBinRI

Me too!:test:


----------



## lasweetswan

AF came today. I'm really surprised. I have never missed an entire period! I'm so bummed!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBinRI

Oh no!! So sorry! Mustve Od later than you thought!


----------



## Maria3kids

Jenh612 said:


> I just had the same thing happen to me. I took a test and only saw one line so I threw it away and then after seeing some posts I dug it out of the trash and now there is a faint line. Not sure what to think. Did you find out if your were pregnant?

I took one of these the other day. I am on BC pill APRI and last month i really messed up i doubled up almost every day and on at least 2 different occasions forgot my pill for 3 or more days. Now Im late and had very light break through bleeding 2 weeks prior to the date my period should have started, I took one of these 88 cent tests and it was negative not even a faint line, after 3 minutes i threw it away. Now I am worried! maybe i should have waited longer. this was 4 days ago i still have not gotten my period and I have very slight signs and symptoms of pregnancy. Im very nervous this would be baby number 4 and I wasnt even sure i wanted anymore.


----------



## smallfri

so I have a question. I used one of those 88 cent first signal test the other day and got a negative, but almost 3 hours later there was a positive. I heard they don't have the one lines. (can't remember the name of it) but I also did wakeup this morning throwing up, nauseous and a month late. tonight I took a family dollar 4 dollar one and it was negative so far. gonna test tomorrow morning. up dose everyone think?


----------



## smallfri

ment to say "wut does everyone think?"


----------



## firefaery

These are the same ones they sell at Dollar Tree, which is what I got my bfp on in '07. I haven't seen any evaps from them, but I did have a couple of weeks ago that looked positive but it turned out to just be the dye running.


----------



## JaeSung

firefaery said:


> These are the same ones they sell at Dollar Tree, which is what I got my bfp on in '07. I haven't seen any evaps from them, but I did have a couple of weeks ago that looked positive but it turned out to just be the dye running.

The ones at Dollar Tree are New Choice, not First Signal.

What does a dye run look like?


----------



## mjc3254

I received this result on the first signal test. I have pregnancy symptoms but then got negative on a digital test I have missed my period. I also read a lot about these tests giving false positives. Please help this is the second time a line has appeared. I also made my fried use one but hers was clearly negative.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 16


----------

